# Jumping around



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma is almost 6 months now. She is getting bigger and stronger and she's just not aware of that.

During walks she is great, pulls a bit, but off leash she comes back when I call, looks around to check where I am...

But in the house she is crazy! She has calmed a bit (at 4,5 months), but now it's again really hard.
She jumps on us, all the time, jumps on my stomach which is not pleasant, jumps on the couch and walks over us (She is allowed to SIT on the couch), jumps when somebody gets home...
Advice needed please


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We struggled with the pups jumping on people for a while until I had my hubby purchase a spray bottle. A quick spritz of water as they jump has taught them to keep all four paws on the ground. I had the hubby spritz them from behind as I came through the front door at night after work. It only took a few nights before they figured it out.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Really? That sounds so easy, i'll try it out tonight!

But this is also a problem for me when we go to someone else's house. Today we were at my grandmas place, and Alma jumps at her, at my aunt, at my cousins... That's her way of saying hello, and i can't give them all spritz bottles ???

Btw, loved your dog's videos on YT


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If it works, bring a spray bottle with you when you go to visit just in case you need it. The key is to spritz them from behind while they are jumping so they connect jumping with getting sprayed. You don't want her to think that going to greet people = getting spritzed by them with water.  Cooper & Riley seemed to learn that no jumping at home meant no jumping at other houses. 

Glad you enjoyed my videos of the pups!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a really hard time with Ruby jumping as well. It's really the only bad behavior she has that we havent been able to break. She knows the command "off" and listens, but she can't maintain it. We tell her to sit before we say hi to her, so she'll sit for a few seconds but then jump up.

She is worse with house guests, I suppose they make her more excited than we do!

It is only during the initial greating, she doesn't jump during regular socializing. We do the spray and it does help. Also, if we know someone is coming we leash her and restrain until she calms and that helps as well. You may want to give that a try.

I have been told V's are jumpy dogs and it's hard to break them of the habit. I am hoping as Ruby gets older she won't be sooo excitable! Good luck.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, with guests it gets worse...
Just one thing, if you spray them from behind, where exacty do you spray them?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I aim for the shoulders... any higher & you risk spraying your guests.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We are dealing with freezing rains again  

I use a semi flexible stick (heeling stick). Heel is a breeze with the magic stick. One dog, two dogs, three dogs at once. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-R5VgaNoZ0


----------

